# Pour vidéo, Android ou Apple ?



## yohan06 (8 Février 2017)

Bonjour, 

Je suis à mon compte, dans le développement personnel et je fais des vidéos via Youtube... Je voudrais que mes vidéos soient le plus "pro" possible. N'ayant pas les moyens d'acheter un caméscope (j'en ai déjà mais pour me filmer de face) j'ai besoin d'un smartphone à la qualité photo/vidéo optimale afin que mes vidéos soient nettes. 
Il m'arrive de faire des vidéos en fin de journée et donc avec ma lumière dans ma pièce et la qualité est quelque peu déplorable... 

Je cherche donc un mobile qui pourra remplir ce rôle parfaitement... Ironie du sort, j'ai un Apple et j'ai un Android . Pensez-vous que je peux rester dans cette configuration là ? Ou qu'il serait mieux pour moi de passer avec un iPhone (qui sont les meilleurs d'après ce que j'entends ici et là en photos et vidéos...)

Quels smartphones me conseilleriez-vous ?

Bref, j'attends vos conseils !

Merci par avance et bonne soirée.


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2017)

Ils ne sont pas les meilleurs mais sont dans les meilleurs ...

Après ça dépend peut-être de ce que tu fais comme prise de vue, si tu as besoin de faire des ralenti (Sony va sorti un capteur 1000 images/s Full HD pour ses prochains smartphones par exemple).


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2017)

Un truc de fou ce capteur Sony


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2017)

Je demande à voir des vidéos lorsqu'il sortira, car ça va en intéresser plus d'un.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Je demande à voir des vidéos lorsqu'il sortira, car ça va en intéresser plus d'un.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (8 Mars 2017)

Bonjour 

Ayant eu un Galaxy S7 Edge et étant aujourd'hui sur un iPhone 7+, Je te conseille le Samsung Galaxy S7 ou S7 Edge. L'iPone est très bon mais le Galaxy S7 est meilleure.

J'avais un Nikon D700 plein format avec un lots d'objectifs que j'ai vendu car je n'en avais plus l'utilité même sur mes photos professionnelles suite à l'utilisation de mon S7 Edge.

Si tu à l'occasion test le dans une boutique ou il est exposé (S7) tu sera bleufé par son  autofocus.


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2017)

Le S8 arrive, faudrait aussi le tester


----------

